# Weird Animal World Discovered in Deepest Pacific Ocean Vents



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Original Post:
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...al-vent-gulf-california-ocean-earth-science/#

tl;dr: 
http://aquaticpulse.blogspot.ca/2015/07/weird-animal-world-discovered-in.html


----------

